
Level up with interactive mobile design patterns – UIPatterns.io - kovlex
http://uipatterns.io
======
kovlex
Hi there,

Levi here from Mobiscroll. UIPatterns.io is a library of interactive mobile
design patterns. We are launching with 16 patterns and are adding new ones
regularly. Every pattern is fully interactive and comes with ready to use
solutions that you can directly plug into your app.

The whole idea came from what our customers were trying to achieve. We learned
that they were looking for common solutions to design problems, so we thought
to create something that is fully interactive and can help more than just
users of Mobiscroll. Although these examples are driven by Mobiscroll, the
patterns are relevant with any technology.

We are taking the UI patterns a step further and are hoping to help makers
like designers and developers build better products with highlighting pros and
cons about a particular pattern.

Let me know what you think!

